# la jeune fille dont je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix



## Panini_Hawaii

Voilà la jeune fille dont (???) je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix.

Voilà la jeune fille que je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix.

Je ne sais pas quel pronom relatif il faut utiliser. Aidez-moi, s'il vous plaît


----------



## Philippides

Voilà la jeune fille que je voudrais voir remporter le premier prix.
Voilà la jeune fille dont je souhaite la victoire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Philipides said:


> Voilà la jeune fille que je voudrais voir remporter le premier prix.




À noter que l'on peut aussi dire ceci, même si c'est un peu littéraire et donc peu courant :

_Voilà la jeune fille que je veux qui remporte le premier prix_.


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> _Voilà la jeune fille que je veux qui remporte le premier prix_.


Voilà qui m'étonne, j'aurais pensé cette phrase totalement incorrecte.

Et à l'inverse _la jeune fille dont je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix _me semble grammaticalement correcte (même si effectivement, je ne l'emploierais jamais).
N'est-ce pas le cas ?


----------



## Roméo31

Et pourtant la phrase :



> _Voilà la jeune fille que je veux qui remporte le premier prix_.


  en dépit de sa lourdeur due aux deux pronoms relatifs est correcte ; ce type de phrases se rencontre surtout dans la langue littéraire.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Un professeur de musique, par exemple, pourrait dire : _la jeune-fille de qui je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix_, parce qu'il l'en sait capable si elle travaille et si elle croit en elle-même. Avec _de qui_ je suis certain que la construction est correcte ; avec _dont_ je n'en serais pas certain, mais en principe il est admis qu'on remplace _de qui_ par _dont _; néanmoins le sens est particulier, ce professeur voulant obtenir de son élève qu'elle remporte tel concours.


----------



## tilt

Mais en définitive, la phrase avec _dont _est correcte ou pas ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> _Voilà la jeune fille que je veux qui remporte le premier prix_.




Navré, *MC*, mais, tout comme *tilt*, tu me permettras ici de nourrir (... encore une histoire de nourrain - décidément !  ) le plus grand doute à ce sujet !

De la même façon, "dont je veux que" est pour moi parfaitement correct. Pas nécessairement "littéraire", mais juste imposé par la volonté d'utiliser le pronom relatif "dont" dans une telle phrase.


----------



## Roméo31

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais eu de doute ; M. Grevisse et A. Goosse admettent ce type de phrases (extraits du _Bon usage_, § 1116).



> Vous dites que Jeanne est malade → * Jeanne que vous dites qui est malade*.   On pourrait expliquer cela en présentant qui est malade comme un attribut du complément d’objet ; comp.  Jeanne que vous dites responsable.  Comp. aussi  Je le vois qui passe  (§ 1114, c).
> 
> Cette construction avec double relatif, malgré sa lourdeur, se trouve encore dans la langue littéraire :  Déclarer par un acte ce que l’on veut qui soit exécuté après sa mort (Ac. 1935, art. tester).  —  Cette rencontre assez étrange, que vous dites qui eut lieu ce matin (France, Rôtisserie de la Reine Pédauque, p. 247).  —  Ce démon que tu dis qui t’assiste (Hermant, Platon, p. 121).  —  Pourtant c’est l’esprit et le génie de la France qu’on sent qui respire en ses toiles (Gide, Feuillets d’automne, p. 161).   —  Elles se trahissent par cela même qu’elles pensaient qui leur ferait honneur ( Montherl., Service inutile, Pl., p. 645).  —   Cette douleur ressemble plus à celle des rages dentaires, qu’on ne peut croire qui cesse (Aragon, Aurélien, cit. Fr. mod., avril 1948, p. 107).  — Cette construction n’est pas inconnue à la langue parlée (sans doute en rapport avec que universel : cf. § 717, d, N. B.) :   La maison que vous disiez qu’est à côté de C. (dans D. François, p. 833) [qu’ = qui, cf. § 44, c, 2°].   —  Tous les objets qu’on ne voulait pas qui traînent (une Parisienne, petite bourgeoisie, 28 juillet 1948).  R


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Tilt,

Oui, pour moi, elle est correcte comme l'ont dit MC et Roméo31 : deux pronoms relatifs.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Et comme c'est aussi dans Molière, on n'arrivera pas à lutter contre : 





> [Dom Pèdre] C'est une grâce que je vous demande : et je la recevrai comme un essai de l'amitié que je veux qui soit entre nous.


Le Sicilien ou l'Amour peintre, Acte 1, scène XV.

La construction serait reprise du grec que cela ne m'étonnerait pas, mais je ne suis pas compétent.


----------



## Philippides

Maître Capello said:


> _Voilà la jeune fille que je veux qui remporte le premier prix_.


Comme Tilt et Snarkhunter, j'aurais de prime abord juré que cette phrase était incorrecte. Mais j'ai beau l'analyser, je ne vois pas où serait l'erreur. Et les exemples donnés par Romeo et Logospreference sont sans appel. 
On ne peut donc que déconseiller à un étranger d'utiliser une telle tournure, s'il ne veut pas se faire reprendre.


----------



## Lacuzon

Disons aussi que cette tournure est plus naturelle dans certaines phrases que dans d'autres.


----------



## Roméo31

Tilt a écrit :


> Mais en définitive, la phrase avec _dont _est correcte ou pas ?



*Elle est correcte.* Pour confirmation, en tant que de besoin, voir l'extrait du _Bon usage_ (§ 723) ci-dessous (qui traite aussi de la construction avec _de qui_, évoquée par Logospreference-1) : 




> *"Au lieu du tour classique Sa mère qu’il dit qui est malade (§ 1116), on emploie souvent aujourd’hui une construction avec dont, celui-ci recevant ainsi un sens comme “ au sujet duquel ” et l’antécédent étant rappelé par un pronom sujet dans la seconde proposition, devenue conjonctive *: [...]
> Deux armées* dont *je suppose fort* qu*’elles se battaient sans savoir pour quoi ( Montherl., Solstice de juin, p. 305).  — Une soirée pugilistique* dont *il affirme *qu’*elle sera appréciée par les vrais amateurs ( Camus, Été, p. 33).
> 
> *On trouve parfois de qui, duquel avec la même valeur :*  Un artiste *de qui *l’on sait qu’il était ce que nous appelons un névropathe (Bourget, cit. Sandfeld, t. II, p. 205)."


—


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Oh, apparemment, j'ai posé une bonne question  

Pour moi, c'est tellement difficile car parfois je ne sais pas si je retraduis d'une manière fautive de ma langue maternelle et on ne trouve pas partout de réponses aux questions qu'on se pose - sauf ici, bien sûr ;-)


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Et: voilà la jeune fille que je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix?


----------



## Roméo31

Panini,

Voilà la jeune fille *que* je veux *qu'*elle remporte le premier prix.  Tour dit "classique".

Voilà la jeune fille *dont* je veux *qu'*elle remporte le premier prix.  Tour plus fréquent de nos jours.

Voilà la jeune fille *de qui* je veux *qu'*elle remporte le premier prix.  Tour parfois rencontré.

Bonne continuation !


----------



## frugnaglio

Bonjour à tous.



Roméo31 said:


> Voilà la jeune fille *que* je veux *qu'*elle remporte le premier prix.  Tour dit "classique".
> 
> Voilà la jeune fille *dont* je veux *qu'*elle remporte le premier prix.  Tour plus fréquent de nos jours.
> 
> Voilà la jeune fille *de qui* je veux *qu'*elle remporte le premier prix.  Tour parfois rencontré.



Pourtant, la première forme, aussi que “la fille que je veux qui remporte…” est littéraire? (Bizarrement, c'est la forme la plus commune en italien.)
Et la forme avec “dont” est la plus courante? Ou y a-t-il une autre forme plus “normale” dans la langue parlée?


----------



## Philippides

Pour moi, aucune des 3 formules présentées par Roméo ne s'emploiera _normalement_ dans la langue parlée. Comme indiqué plus haut, les solutions qui me semblent naturelles sont : 
Voilà la jeune fille que je voudrais voir remporter le premier prix.
Voilà la jeune fille dont je souhaite la victoire.


----------



## Roméo31

- O.K. avec vous pour les première et troisième phrases ; j'ai repris ces constructions pour répondre à la dernière question de Panini et car il en est question dans le cours de la discussion (en les assortissant toutefois  de mises en gardes cursives).

- La seconde tournure est nettement plus fréquente que celles-ci, bien qu'elle soit peu employée dans le langage parlé.

- Votre première construction m'apparaît très bonne.

Jusque-là, je vous suis.
En revanche,_ Voilà la jeune fille dont je souhaite la victoire_ n'a pas tout à fait le même sens que les autres phrases.

Bonne fin de soirée.


----------



## Philippides

Roméo31 said:


> En revanche,_ Voilà la jeune fille dont je souhaite la victoire_ n'a pas tout à fait le même sens que les autres phrases.


C'est vrai. C'était juste pour donner une idée supplémentaire pour contourner la difficulté.
Depuis le temps, on devrait quand même connaître les résultats du concours. Je finis par en avoir marre de cette jeune fille !


----------



## Roméo31

Entendu.

Ouais !


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> Voilà la jeune fille *de qui* je veux *qu'*elle remporte le premier prix.  Tour parfois rencontré.


Ce tour ne convient pas dans ce contexte parce qu'il n'y a aucune appartenance. On pourrait en revanche dire :

_Voilà la jeune fille *de qui* je veux *qu'*on vante les mérites._

Même si évidemment on préférera dire :

_Voilà la jeune fille *dont* je veux *qu'*on vante les mérites._


----------



## Roméo31

Introduire cette restriction liée à l'exigence d'une appartenance  paraît réducteur : 

M. Grevisse, A. Goosse, _Le bon usage_, dernière éd. (15e), § 723, d) :


> On trouve parfois de qui, duquel avec la même valeur ["au sujet duquel", etc.] :   Un artiste* de qui *l’*on* sait qu’*il *était ce que nous appelons un névropathe (Bourget, cit. Sandfeld, t. II, p. 205).    —



Cela dit, comme je l'ai indiqué, ce tour n'est pas souvent rencontré.

Y aurait-il de grands grammairiens qui auraient cette exigence, à l'encontre du B_on usage _?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'exemple de Bourget cité par Grevisse est également licite, contrairement à votre phrase. Pour voir la différence entre ces exemples, il suffit de transformer la proposition relative en principale.

_la jeune fille *de qui* je veux qu'on vante les mérites_ → Je veux que l'on vante les mérites *de* cette jeune fille.
_un artiste *de qui* l'on sait qu'il était ce que nous appelons un névropathe_ → On sait *de* cet artiste qu'il était…

Mais :

_ Voilà la jeune fille *de qui* je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix._ → Je veux que cette jeune fille remporte le premier prix. (pas de _de_ dans ce cas)

On pourrait en revanche dire :

_ Voilà la jeune fille *de qui* j'attends qu'elle remporte le premier prix._ → J'attends *de* cette jeune fille qu'elle remporte le premier prix.


----------



## Roméo31

Mais qui donc introduit cette restriction d'emploi, à part vous ? Avez-vous de bonnes sources ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit seulement de syntaxe. Si vous écrivez _*de* qui_, il faut bien que ce _de_ reprenne un _de_ quelque part dans la relative…


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suis une bonne source.
Le "de" dans "de qui" doit provenir d'une construction nécessitant ce "de" : _vanter les mérites *de*_, _attendre *de*_, _savoir *de*_.
Mais, dans _Voilà la jeune fille *de qui* je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix_, le "de" ne provient d'aucune nécessité de construction.


----------



## nicduf

Bonsoir,

Je comprends tout à fait vos explications concernant la construction avec "de qui",  mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi le même problème ne se pose pas dans la construction avec "dont". Je pensais que ce pronom remplaçait aussi un groupe contenant "de" (je veux de cette jeune fille ne fonctionne pas dans la phrase comme l'a dit fort justement Maître Capello).


----------



## Maître Capello

On a en fait exactement le même problème avec _dont_… 

Autant employer la suggestion de Philipides : _Voilà la jeune fille que je voudrais voir remporter le premier prix._


----------



## Roméo31

Je vous suivrais bien, Messieurs , si vos arguments n'étaient pas inopérants tels qu'ils sont présentés. 



> _Voilà la jeune fille *de qui* je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix._ → Je veux que cette jeune fille remporte le premier prix. (pas de _de_ dans ce cas)


J'observe que vous avez choisi de dire "Je veux que cette jeune fille remporte...", alors qu'on pourrait dire "Je veux *de* cette jeune fille qu'elle remporte..." En effet, la tournure "Vouloir* de* qqcn qu'il fasse qqch" (ou "vouloir* de* qqcn qqch" ou encore  "vouloir qqch.* de* qqcn")  existe bel et bien. 



> Le "de" dans "de qui" doit provenir d'une construction nécessitant ce "de" : _vanter les mérites *de*_, _attendre *de*_, _savoir *de*_.


Certes, mais précisément la construction "*vouloir de *qqcn qu'il fasse qqch." existe.

Je n'emploierais pas ce type de tournures de toutes façons !

Bonne soirée à vous deux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> on pourrait dire "Je veux *de* cette jeune fille qu'elle remporte..." En effet, la tournure "Vouloir* de* qqcn qu'il fasse qqch" (ou "vouloir* de* qqcn qqch" ou encore  "vouloir qqch.* de* qqcn")  existe bel et bien.


 Navré, mais ce n'est pas correct. Il y a visiblement confusion avec _*attendre* qqch de qqn_. Par ailleurs, cela ne correspond de toute façon *pas* au sens recherché !

_J'aimerais _(= je souhaite)_ que cette jeune fille remporte le premier prix *≠* Je veux _(= j'attends)_ de cette jeune fille qu'elle remporte le premier prix._


----------



## Roméo31

_
Bonjour,

_J'ai soumis, par écrit, la phrase_ Voilà la jeune fille de qui je veux qu'elle remporte le premier prix _à un collègue agrégé de grammaire.
Il vient de me répondre ceci : "Cela me semble syntaxiquement correct..."

Je pense toutefois que cela ne changera rien à votre façon de voir. Vous avez votre point de vue, que je respecte, et j'ai le mien. 

Pour ma part, je suis navré que nous ne soyons pas parvenus  à tomber d'accord sur ce point de grammaire. Cela dit, les meilleurs grammairiens n'ont-ils pas eux-mêmes des divergences de vues entre eux ?

Bonne après-midi.


----------

